# Opening runs on the board



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Went out on Sunday in some descent swell and struggled with some sub standard pillies from my "boet' but hey they eventually enticed some macs and you may have a good laugh onthe gaffing technique or lack there of when they still a tad 'green' but being the first of the season there was no way i was letting them escape.
Tight lines fellas and bring on the festive season of Mac's


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

My Vid

Best all under one thread


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice work boys talk about movie stars. What do you call that hair cut Dennis (Mr T) :shock: . Like the fish in the lap Safa, and Thomas love the fish, gaff and foot routine mate   it looked a great day for all. What did Gaz get?

Cheers
Ant


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

ant said:


> Nice work boys talk about movie stars. What do you call that hair cut Dennis (Mr T) :shock: . Like the fish in the lap Safa, and Thomas love the fish, gaff and foot routine mate   it looked a great day for all. What did Gaz get?
> 
> Cheers
> Ant


Gaz got a Spotty too -

All three of us had a bit of a field day with the gaff actually - Opening gitters


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Gaz got one aswell ,yip almost wore that spotty on my body mate :lol:
Went to Dave's school of Blind Gaffing .............we could find it?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Was a fun morning with the safas, plenty more to come. I saw that leaping spotty Clive, hilarious stuff.
Loved the vids guys, I like the forward cam for the paddle out Tom and you were very calm when you put that spot into the yak.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Tom and Dennis

Had a laugh at the vids! How did you finish up with the gaff, complete with struggling spotty, under your knee, Tom? That's a variation on getting your leg over I've never seen before.

Looks like you had a fun morning. Great fishing and surf handling.

Kev (in Sydney, temporarily)


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Ant and Kev

After being stuck on land for 6 weeks I was so excited to get a hit on my return outing that I forgot I had a Gaff and then seem to have forgotten how to use it. Looking at the video it looks like I am attempting a Yoga move. Never the less two in the hatch had me smiling for the rest of the day.

Carny, the forward looking video certainly provides a good perspective of what is heading towards you on the way out, and mate I might have looked calm putting that fish in the hatch but believe me the adrenalin was pumping, I would not have survived losing another one.

Indie, with respect any one with a Gaff in hand would have looked good compared to my/our display.

Thanks to all the Palmy Boys for a good outing on Sunday, the best thing of all was that no one went home empty handed.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Top footage guys. Not to mention great results.

Palmy rules yet again!

trev


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Well done Clive and co. Been watching the reports with envy so might head up tomorrow to try and pop my cherry for the season. 
Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

yaqdoq said:


> Dennis - does wife know you are giving a fish leg-over esp such a slinky long limbed spotty :lol:
> Cool vids !


Yep. I thought that was funny too. Only glad I don't have a video to record some of the messes I've been in (which were far worse).

trev


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice vids guys.

I can already see what it is going to be like on the water this Saturday, when I finally get a chance to head down.
I am picturing 300 boats and 25 yaks all trying to catch fish. I am but I am not looking forward to it :shock: .


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Loved all the vids boys, but there's something about Dennis with his Mohawk sucking on a chuppa chup while wielding paddle, rod and gaff that just makes me chuckle! Looking forward to the next instalment.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Loved all the vids boys, but there's something about Dennis with his Mohawk sucking on a chuppa chup while wielding paddle, rod and gaff that just makes me chuckle! Looking forward to the next instalment.


Haha - Lolly for seasickness

Mohawk for mojo  . Though I hope this isn't the case as its gone.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Prodigy and Chuppa Chups. Always a happy combination.
Grear vids guys. Thanks.


----------

